# 95-99 SENTRA/200SX CATALYTIC CONVERTER



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

*CATALYTIC CONVERTER - MY OPTIONS*

Right now i am in the process of purchasing a used cat-converter.

HS Headers for the 1.6L 200SX SE + Stromung exhaust..

The following cats are up for sale in the classifieds on the sr20forums:

93 SE-R CAT of a Sentra
99 SE-L CAT of an SE-L
92 SE-R CAT of an NX
95 SE-R CAT off of a 200SX

Which of these fits? Let me know what to look for and such when buying a used cat.. would appreciate help


Uni


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

aimlesspee said:


> Right now i am in the process of purchasing a used cat-converter.
> 
> HS Headers for the 1.6L 200SX SE + Stromung exhaust..
> 
> ...


personaly i wouldnt get a used cat i would get one from like ************** but thats just me as far as fitting im not sure if those would bolt up cause i dont kno wut car you drive


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> personaly i wouldnt get a used cat i would get one from like ************** but thats just me as far as fitting im not sure if those would bolt up cause i dont kno wut car you drive


I drive a 1998 200SX SE 1.6L


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> as fitting im not sure if those would bolt up cause i dont kno wut car you drive


 a 98 200sx se, look at under his name.


However I believe either the older (b13) or the newer (b14) are a little more high flow then the other, but I don't remember. I think it was Liu that told me that, but I honestlly dont know.

However the SE-R cats will fit, mine is from a 96. If the SE-L does fit, its newer, probably has Less miles (check with sellers) so I would go with taht.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

*Anyone?*

Anyone got a response to this..? Please help

Thanks


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Would an 99 SE-L cat-converter fit/go well with my 1.6L 200SX SE? It's a 98.. i've got a Stromung.. HotShot headers.. i need an SE-R cat.. need to know if an SE-L cat will do just as well..

Also.. a 93 SE-R cat off an NX and a 92 SE-R cat off a B13.. would they work?

I appreicate your help


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

aimlesspee said:


> Anyone got a response to this..? Please help
> 
> Thanks


just go to like ************** or any other place that has good high flow cats and get a universal one im sure a local muffler shop would put it in for about 30-40 bucks better than having a used one


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im selling my 95 1.6 cat


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im selling my 95 1.6 cat


Is it an SE-R cat?


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

aimlesspee said:


> Is it an SE-R cat?



nope its a ga16 cat


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

aimlesspee said:


> Which of these fits? Let me know what to look for and such when buying a used cat.. would appreciate help


Hey Uni,

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it illegal in CA to install a used cat?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

No, its illegal to install a non carb or after market converter. You can put a used one on yourself, but I dont think anyshop will install it for you. So in that sence it is illegal.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> No, its illegal to install a non carb or after market converter. You can put a used one on yourself, but I dont think anyshop will install it for you. So in that sence it is illegal.


Ah, ok. All I knew was that junkyards couldn't sell you used cats. Wasn't sure about the install part though.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Well the 98 is different from the 96 as it is a bit longer. Stromung makes 2 different exhausts one for the 98 based cars and another for the 96 97. FIgure out which one you have and buy that year cat. FWIW the GA16 cats from 95-97 are identical to the SE-R cats of the same years as they shared the same exhausts on federal emissions models.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

wes said:


> Well the 98 is different from the 96 as it is a bit longer. Stromung makes 2 different exhausts one for the 98 based cars and another for the 96 97. FIgure out which one you have and buy that year cat. FWIW the GA16 cats from 95-97 are identical to the SE-R cats of the same years as they shared the same exhausts on federal emissions models.


Thank you Wes


----------

